# Rhinestone Template in Silhouette



## phatpig (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello...I recently purchased the silhouette cameo to make my own rhinestone transfers instead of buying them but am running into trouble actually converting the images/logos into rhinestone designs...can someone help me? I have corel and adobe suite but have no idea of how to vectorize anything...can someone assist me?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do not think the software that comes with the Cameo will do rhinestone templates. There is a $50 upgrade that will.

How good Corel and AI will do vectorizing depends on the version you have. Corel X4 is sort of okay but needs tweaking. X5is some better. AI CS4is okay, CS5 is better. But use these programs you need to know how to use node tools to tweak. Vectorizing is not an easy learning curve. And vectorizing any image that has gradients like a photo will drive you crazy.. Best to convert to black and white first.. Suggest you search YouTube for more info on vectorizing


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

What Charles said - you can do Rhinestones in Silhouette with the $49.9 upgrade. You can get it here:

Silhouette Studio® Designer Edition

If anyone else is using it, please post your impressions. I'd be interested in hearing how it works for you for Rhinestones. (I have a Cameo, but I'm a total rhinestone noob.)

As for vectorizing, I do it all the time in Corel X5. Import your graphic, then use the Outline Trace tool to vectorize it. It will open up in a window where you can try alot of different settings very easily, and you can see how well it vectorizes your graphic. If you have a specific question, let me know and I can try to help you through it.

Cheers.


----------



## phatpig (Jun 23, 2010)

I have the rhinestone upgrade. I have some logos and other images that I want to convert to rhinestone but can't get the vectorizing part done. Tried to do a live trace in AI but it's not working...maybe I'm not working.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

as I said it is not easy...did you watch the youtube tutorials..??? if not, you should


----------

